# Caravan Club and parking in relation to Pitch Markers



## dwwwuk

Caravan Club seem to be really focussing on where you park on a pitch with a Motorhome in relation to the pitch marker.

Not sure if there has been an incident (fire for example) but at White Water Park which I have visited many times and never previously have I been 'told' where to park on the pitch - here it was a serviced pitch and instructed to park in the centre.

At Rowntree Park in York, I parked central to the pitch (seemed common sense) but here you need to line up with the marker peg so I would be to the very left of the pitch - warden came knocking and asked me to move across.

Not sure why there's a sudden focus on this as for year no one has ever mentioned or challenged where on the pitch the Motorhome was parked.

For info to save you needing to move once settled and to see if anyone knows the reason why the sudden focus - appreciate this may be to do with 6m rules and fire safety.


----------



## pomme1

The only time I have ever been asked to do this is at Baltic Wharf, where the pitches are not otherwise demarcated and it is essential to maintain the 6m separation distance.


----------



## rogerblack

Just been online to book our ferry back from France for Saturday and reading this I'm wondering why we're bothering! :?

We've been on loads of sites whilst touring over here during the last several weeks. On every one, we have been free to select our own pitch, not told where to go or been led there and told how to park. We have seen motorhomes pitched in every conceivable different part of their pitches, facing in every direction and at virtually every possible angle, with no interference from jobsworths whatsoever. 

And d'ye know, despite this, we have not been on a single campsite which was littered with smouldering, burnt-out wrecks of units . . . :roll: 

If it wasn't for the fact that booking via the Club gets us a discount in the ferry, I don't think we'd bother . . .


----------



## pippin

It has never happened to us - especially not on French Aires!


----------



## aultymer

> It has never happened to us - especially not on French Aires!


I think I prefer the 6M between units rule to the cannot fully open door situation on many aires!!
But then I don't mind paying 10 euros for a municipal site.


----------



## pomme1

Roger,

On every CC site I have been on you are allowed to choose your own pitch, and as I said earlier I have only once been asked to park in a specific manner, for very good reasons.

It is the C&CC who insist on allocating pitches and leading you there by means of a man on a bicycle!

Roger


----------



## Corkheader

We tend to use only CC sites. Whilst we are usually allowed to select the pitch more often than not we are reminded about alignment to the pitch marker. I think you'll also find it in the club rule book.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

Simple solution. Park up and move marker to suit gestapo.
Dave p


----------



## User1

We drove into one in Cheddar by mistake. SWMBO noticed how all the MH and Caravans were all lined up. I went to the office to ask the way to the CL site only to be told by the woman behind the counter that she was serving someone. The only other person in the office was another woman talking to the CC booking centre. So I asked again as she was just standing there. She then disappeared and got someone from the office. He said " You cannot miss it. Down the road. Turn Right. First Left " Took him all of 1 minute. When I left the other woman was still on the phone and the CC Woman was still standing waiting to continue serving her.

Next day we meet a couple who were staying on the site. £48 for TWO Nights. We had paid £14 for TWO nights. No electric mind you but who needs it for a couple of nights.


----------



## rogerblack

pomme1 said:


> Roger,
> 
> On every CC site I have been on you are allowed to choose your own pitch, and as I said earlier I have only once been asked to park in a specific manner, for very good reasons.
> 
> It is the C&CC who insist on allocating pitches and leading you there by means of a man on a bicycle!
> 
> Roger


Roger

or sometimes a woman on a bicycle . . . 

We are members of both clubs; and both can be anal in their own ways! 



DTPCHEMICALS said:


> Simple solution. Park up and move marker to suit gestapo.
> Dave p


Dave
You're a braver man than I am, Gunga Din! :lol:


----------



## richardjames

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> Simple solution. Park up and move marker to suit gestapo.
> Dave p


Slapped wrist for you Dave 8O


----------



## pippin

My post was a little tongue-in-cheek.

Recently we stayed one night on a CC CL at Rossett.

We arrived in the pitch dark. 
Chucking it down.
Grass field, sodden, behind the pub.

One MH all closed up.

One caravan-with-awning on gravel hard-standing, appeared to have been there all season & deserted.

Drove onto the grass with some trepidation and decided best place was by the fence adjacent to the small bit of gravel drive into the field.

Took a bit of manoeuvering into position and then I noticed a plaque with a big Nr "1" by the hedge opposite.

My heart sank almost as much as the wheels when it dawned on me that I had to park precisely there and nowhere else.

As we walked into the pub it was obvious that my manoeuverings had been closely observed and I was almost told off for parking nose to the hedge rather than the other way round.

We won't be going there again, even though the pub grub was superb.

We are not even members of the CC!

Yes, we like Municipals in France too but Aires can be so handy, especially during the shoulder seasons when many sites close.

I agree with you, not quite so good on Aires where others park very close - but that is rare in our experience.


----------



## rosalan

Just been to CC Sandringham. Nice area, well run site (clean) but all vans MUST reverse in to a marker in the centre of their pitch, which we were able to choose for ourselves.
This is not a good idea! Some vehicles, even caravans, have continental door (offside) and others on the English side (nearside). 
What on earth is the situation that can arise where the Motorhome MUST face outwards or else ..... . I can understand that a caravan may need to be towed off in a hurry (fire/flood etc) but why should a Motorhome need to face out?
Ridiculous!
Alan


----------



## rotorywing

Two years ago I was at the Cheddar CC site and there was a family attaching their awning to the caravan when along came the duty gruppenfuhrer, who informed the gentleman that he was not exactly central to the peg and asked him to move central to the peg. The awning was removed and the car reconnected and the driver took several attempts to get central to the peg...............to the extent that he was loosing his rag big time. When he finally got the van central he shouted at his wife to get the barsteward to see if it was good enough !!. 

Sadly he was the only caravan on the central grass area and was there for two days and no other pitches were taken up. It was just a case of .....................I'm in charge and you have to do what I say. 

Since we have discovered French Aires we seldom use the the club sites 

M


----------



## Jodi1

We tend to use CC club sites and have on some occasion been instructed how to park on the pitch, as husband can't reverse in straight lines because I don't guide him properly apparently 8O , we happily move the marker peg!

Can't say we've had anyone telling us off. Seen other vans parked any old how which didn't seem to bother the wardens. Some sites are more concerned with caravans being central, other sites just say park how you like.

We were at a C&CC this year and had a lady on bike showing us to our pitch, only their system had completely broken down as there was someone already on it, so we picked our own al la caravan club!! :lol:


----------



## Glandwr

rogerblack said:


> Just been online to book our ferry back from France for Saturday and reading this I'm wondering why we're bothering! :?
> 
> We've been on loads of sites whilst touring over here during the last several weeks. On every one, we have been free to select our own pitch, not told where to go or been led there and told how to park. We have seen motorhomes pitched in every conceivable different part of their pitches, facing in every direction and at virtually every possible angle, with no interference from jobsworths whatsoever.
> 
> And d'ye know, despite this, we have not been on a single campsite which was littered with smouldering, burnt-out wrecks of units . . . :roll:
> 
> If it wasn't for the fact that booking via the Club gets us a discount in the ferry, I don't think we'd bother . . .


Bloody hell man you've gone native!!!!!! Welcome back Roger. 

Dick


----------



## tattytony

July 2010, While on a West Country site for my daughters birthday there were 3 adults and 3 kids 2 of which (my daughter and best friend) were going to sleep in the pup tent. 

1. Booked for MH with pup tent extra cost and car on a pitch extra cost. 
2. Arrived on site to be told we had to park face out with the sump over the Jockey wheel slab, also pup tent must be within the awning. 
3. The Fuhrer came to us after we set up and said we were not parked correctly so my reply was lay under my vehicle while I move and let me know if you are happy she said NO :lol: (I did NOT move it) 4. She then said the pup tent was not in the awning so it can't be used (daughter and friend in tears), I said no its under and within the awning as per your terms and conditions, she said it has to be in your awning so I said I don't have sides or front, so her reply was then your awning is not a awning :lol: 
5. As you don't have a front on your awning (that's not a awning) :lol: then you can't park the extra car on you pitch as its dangerous, me: why? her: because I said it is. 
6. Ok I will put the car in the car park then, no there is a charge for that and its full, me: but there is about 20 spaces empty so its not full. her: It will be by the end of the week. me: but it is the end of the week (friday) :lol: her: you will have to pay. me: ok, just refund me for not parking on our pitch and keep it for parking in the car park. her: you must cancel and give at least 7 days notice for any refunds :lol: (car stayed on pitch) 
7. Dutch couple turned up later (early evening) she is pregnant and they have a tent, after laying out and pegging it down they were putting in the poles when up she came on her golf buggy and STOP STOP you are too close to the road, they in very good English said but the ground has lots of holes further back, she said its not our fault its the fault of the people on the pitch before you, then told them to move it. So using my snow shovel I helped them by digging dirt from the back of our pitch and filled the two big holes in  to the horror of the Fuhrer then they moved the tent back after she left  

We have learned for a hassle free camping trip avoid CC and Independent sites (never had problems with C+CC) or just go over the water which we do now. 

I can not remember the name and nor would I want to now and would have to look up receipts to get it but we have never booked another site in this country except Christmas, after all its cheaper to go abroad including fuel and ferry than have a week here during holidays. :roll: 

Now this is just a joke but at the time I was not and what a way to welcome our friends from across the water, I am sure the other sites they went to were not like this one but even so its not good, but is it all H.A.S gone wrong :roll:


----------



## tude

*Parking*

Hi just been to Rowntree park and on arrival was told you must park
Your vehicle next to the peg.forward facing the bushes peg to near side.if you reverse in peg to offside.trouble was if I reverse in which is ok my hab door was a foot from bushes.when I asked warden he said if you park the way we were told you will always be 6 metre away from next van.fire regs I'm afraid


----------



## cheshiregordon

Straying off point a little.
I think both clubs but especially the CC have an old feel to them with all the regimentation and the older wardens etc.
To my mind it would be far better to employ a wider age group as wardens. Possible have a few local unemployed teenagers amongst the wardens
When abroad the person that books you into a site is often young and bubbly - rather than a grumpy retired person (although that happens). Sometimes when booking into the CC the staff can seemed confused about what is essentially a simple task. (and there's the interminable grass cutting - would it be thus if they had a hand mower)

So now I sit back and wait for the howls of derision from those who think the site wardens are wonderful


----------



## peedee

dwwwuk said:


> Caravan Club seem to be really focussing on where you park on a pitch with a Motorhome in relation to the pitch marker.
> 
> >snip<
> 
> Not sure why there's a sudden focus on this as for year no one has ever mentioned or challenged where on the pitch the Motorhome was parked.


Think it arises from "stirrings" by members. I have been quite happy with the current arrangements which seems to be the wardens decision to suit the site rather than an across the board ruling by central Club management. However this is what the Club says in response to members.



> The Club will be introducing a standard pitching policy arrangement across most pitches in the site network from the start of the 2013 season which should help alleviate any confusion. The distance between caravans alone must be maintained at 6 meters side by side and 3 meters corner to corner. The full details will be available on site when the network have been briefed and details published in the magazine and online but it does require members to actively support the pitching/separation requirements.
> 
> Watch out for more information early next year


I hope this does not mean motorhomes will not have the discretion to pitch to take best advantage of any slope on a pitch.

peedee


----------



## rayc

cheshiregordon said:


> So now I sit back and wait for the howls of derision from those who think the site wardens are wonderful


I thought most CC wardens were until I fell foul of the Baltic Wharf one. I was apparently 6" inside the pitch marker. Being RH door I was told to park facing in, the front wheel was indeed inside the marker but the MH body was as far as possible on it. I moved of course but that just took me nearer the awning of the caravan nearest that side whereas on the other side was a MH which as I had no awning was a long way off.


----------



## richardjames

I was booked on the Moreton in Marsh CC site and was 'ordered' to park frontwards looking into a thick hedge - I demanded a refund and left. The site was not full but had no choice.
At Freshwater East CC all arrivals are herded into the nearby car park and then 'marshalled' in - 12 o'clock rule!! With the previous warden it was no problem.


----------



## listerdiesel

Although we belong to both clubs, we never use their sites as our vehicle and the big trailer/RV are just too unwieldy to get into a lot of them, and most times we are at shows for a long weekend where we have free admission and camping anyway, so no point in paying.

We used to go to Powderham Castle caravan site at Lostwithiel in the early 70's and 80's, when it was a lovely site and well run, but it changed for the worst and we have never gone back. 

Wardens can make or break a site so easily.

Peter


----------



## Nordet

Having a van with the habitation door on the right, on CC sites we always are instructed to pull in forwards and to the edge of the peg. 

We sat and watched as an AA vehicle tried to deal with a van opposite with the front of the vehicle up against a wall. They needed to tow it off the pitch, but with no towing point on the rear, had a problem. The warden was getting agitated as they wanted the pitch clear, as the AA called in help. The van owner was politely advising the warden that he parked where instructed.

I never thought more about this until this 'summer', having been towed of pitches twice I was not keen to go forwards onto a pitch in heavy rain. The warden was insistent, we left and parked up in a pub nearby.


----------



## CurlyBoy

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> Simple solution. Park up and move marker to suit gestapo.
> Dave p


.....have you been hiding in the bushes watching me then Dave, usually have to resort to this to get the best from the pitch,

Curlyboy


----------



## dovtrams

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> Simple solution. Park up and move marker to suit gestapo.
> Dave p


Totally agree, the only time I was asked to park in a specific way to the peg, the grass was being cut and the pegs were all out. I parked where I wanted to be and put the peg back so my van was perfectly parked according to jobsworth in the office. Never heard a thing and left perfectly safe the next day. I fully understand reasons for safety etc however some of these wardens take things too far. The lady at Dunnet Head last year took a full minute explaining to each customer the need to park in a very regimented manner, by the time she finished most people had a blank look on their faces.

Dave


----------



## Glen432

Hi

The club tell all wardens to let people drive on or reverse on to pitch but keep to the six metre fire break. 

The site i run we let people pitch how they want within reason but you do get alot of members moaning about outfit doors facing each other and i quote "the people in that foreign motorhome are looking straight into my van". The other side to this is we all think were responsible people when it comes to pitching but we had two motorhomes (brothers both in their fifties) that pitched together on the grass where their awnings were overlapping and the vans where less then two metres apart, you should have heard the abuse i got when i told them to move away from each other, they then spent the whole weekend checking that all other outfits on site where the correct distance apart (sad)
I agree some older wardens (tuggers) are a bit anti foreign motorhomes i had the same problem at the aforementioned site in York, they are making their own rules up. 

Regards
Phil
(Obergruppenführer)


----------



## peribro

I've been told on numerous occasions about aligning with a peg and I have absolutely no problem with it. It means that a safe distance is kept between vans and also means that someone isn't going to turn up and park 2 feet away from me after I've set everything up - or at least if they do then they will be told to re-park themselves.


----------



## barryd

Doesn't sound like fun to me! 

My work load is a bit slack over this winter so I'm hoping someone will get me a position as a cc warden!

The rules will be.

Park where you like

Arrive and leave when you feel like it, just leave the money in the tin.

Free bar every night! 

Have as many fires / barbies as you like as long as you feed us.

No loud music after 4am or before 6am.

What do you reckon?

On a serious note. This fire rule is a load of tosh. I've never heard of a fire of London type caravan / mh disaster and what about marinas where thousands of boats are stored often touching? Probably have more fuel And gas on board then us.


----------



## tonyt

barryd said:


> Doesn't sound like fun to me!
> 
> My work load is a bit slack over this winter so I'm hoping someone will get me a position as a cc warden!
> 
> The rules will be.
> 
> Park where you like
> 
> Arrive and leave when you feel like it, just leave the money in the tin.
> 
> Free bar every night!
> 
> Have as many fires / barbies as you like as long as you feed us.
> 
> No loud music after 4am or before 6am.
> 
> What do you reckon?
> 
> On a serious note. This fire rule is a load of tosh. I've never heard of a fire of London type caravan / mh disaster and what about marinas where thousands of boats are stored often touching? Probably have more fuel And gas on board then us.


If I were you, I wouldn't bother applying for the job - you vill not get it.


----------



## Charisma

Glen432 said:


> Hi
> 
> The club tell all wardens to let people drive on or reverse on to pitch but keep to the six metre fire break.


Is this the CC club? I have no objection to pitching up on the right side of a marker post as requested, but with a rear lounge motorhome its nice to be able to choose which way around you face so that you have a view out.

Also many MH's are high at the rear and on a sloping pitch it can be difficult to get level if you are told to park one particular way around.

At Chirk recently I was told to turn around as I had parked the 'wrong' way in the middle of a grass island on the site with no immediate neighbours either side. The warden was so insistant (and rude) that we left.


----------



## tattytony

It seems with some of the responses that are here both good and bad that all the wardens want for us is safety.

We know of course that it is safer to park face in on some sites and back in on others. :roll: 

The new rule of 6m side to side and 3m corner to corner may not now always be achieved as some of our MH's have a smaller cab to body so their figures will be out so thats a Fire Risk :roll: 

The biggest fire risk must be from the cars parked less than a meter from our MH's as the 6m rule is for the unit is it not ? what about all the awnings and accessories wind breaks etc etc :roll: 

Of course I will be told I am wrong and awnings and windbreaks can't cause serious damage to other pitches and vehicles if set alight by accident :?

What has happened to common sense :?: does this failing economy not need extra cash from us MH's instead of treating us like imberciles surley it makes sense to understand the differences between caravans and motorhomes and park us accordingly. :x 

But yes we are in the UK so a lot too ask for :roll:


----------



## robinpompey

Although a member of the CC I do not use them as the three CC sites that I have visited have had Wardens that put the SS to shame for being soft. They are just intolerant and in most cases have little intelligence. If you ask them why they want you to do something stupid, it is like talking to a call centre in India. They just keep repeating the same thing without having given a good reason. Unfortunately when reading the club web site and literature I tend remember an English rugby captain who said that "they are run by old farts"'


----------



## peribro

I'm also more than happy to park whichever way round I am told if that means that someone can tow my motorhome out of the way in the event of a fire. Obviously if I am there then I will drive it out but if I am out for the day I wouldn't want my motorhome and possessions going up in smoke and nor would I want someone trying to tow the motorhome out using the towbar - it would probably pull the towbar off and wreck the chassis extensions.

No-one makes anyone park at a particular site or be members of the CC or C&CC, so if you don't like the rules don't join up and park somewhere else instead.


----------



## pippin

I think we will have to start posting on French campingcar forums about the dangers of their campsites compared to ours here in UK.

Those nice hedges, bushes and trees that separate most pitches pose a serious fire risk, especially further south.

The more so because we are presently allowed to park anywhere within the pitch.

That means we can be less than 1 metre from flammable vegetation and within 2 metres of another campingcar the other side of said vegetation.

Scandalous!

Ou est le Département de Santé et Sécurité?

I will never again be able to sleep soundly on a French Municipal for worrying about the fire risk.


----------



## Camdoon

The only way I can use CC sites is to focus on the site toilets and facilities being well maintained.
It is the same anal retentive attitude which they bring to their relationship with customers which is appalling.
Having camped in France rather than the UK I arrived with a new caravan, dog, three kids (one not mine) and the wife after having driven 250miles to be told to move the caravan and chided for not leaving my CC card when warden was not there. Knowing that it spoiled her lunch eased my annoyance somewhat. Mr warden went about telling off kids for running about while ignoring adults driving at more than 5mph.
I stay in the CC because of Bunree.


----------



## barryd

Actually Tonyt maybe I would make a good
Warden. It seems the forums are full of
Complaints about how miserable these people are. Isn't going to a campsite supposed to be about fun and enjoying yourselves? Maybe they do (as suggested) need an injection of younger blood with an attitude where the wardens main concern is that people have fun and enjoy themselves rather than being obsessed with the worry of people and their vans setting themselves on fire! 

I don't normally use
Campsite but I would if I was running it! 

Maybe the CC should just get over itself and stop being so obsessed with rules and regs. 

They just have to get everyone who arrives
To sign a disclaimer that I they do blow themselves up then they can't be sued.


----------



## csmcqueen

I must be fortunate as I can say in all honesty I haven't met a 'funny' one yet, they have all been great and help full but then again I have a van with the door on the proper ( :lol: ) side so maybe that's the reason?

I've just got back from touring round someset/devon/dorset and the 5 CC sites I stayed on were great. 

Only 1 brought up being central with the post, 1 was a CC/C&CC joint site which made the point of saying the CC was the top section and the C&CC was the bottom but if I wanted to use the C&CC bit then no problem and the others weren't really fussed at all. 

Maybe I was lucky, maybe it was because it's off-peak I'm not sure but still I can't complain


----------



## Jodi1

The CC sites always seem to be very full, so either all those sites have nice friendly ever smiling wardens or nobody minds that much.


----------



## Glen432

Hi

Yes i do work for the CC (although just finishing Friday till next March)

The six metre distance is the CC standardising across the network, local authorities specify the fire break and each council have different rulings. What most of you weekenders don't see is the monthly visit from the local fire brigade to check that you are conforming, once worked in Devon and they were really hot on the distance between outfits and i asked them about wind breaks and awnings they said the likelyhood of fire spreading between outfits this way was remote. While working in Devon the packem in as tight as possible commercial site next door had a caravan catch light which took all of four minutes to burn to the ground and non of the surrounding outfits caught fire. I now work in the Midlands region and the RM there tells us to let people pitch how they like as long as the six metre is upheld, simples.

Phil

P.S. The club are looking at renaming the title of warden, so far obergruppenfuhrer is my favorite followed by old fart (stick and stones come to mind)


----------



## Grizzly

We have seen the results of a fire and will not forget it.

We had managed to book on a site in Germany, along the route of the total eclipse of the sun in 1997. The site was packed ( though not as packed as many aires we've stayed at) and, the day before we arrived, a caravan has caught fire and this had spread along a whole row of adjacent caravans and motorhomes. Luckily it happened in daylight and no-one was seriously injured. We will not forget the awful smell that hung over the site and don't imagine those who lost their vans will forget in a hurry either.

To add our two-pennorth; we've never been asked to re-position ourselves when we've parked, including once when we had to park diagonally to get level, have always found wardens helpful and friendly and, from speaking to ex-wardens and reading about what goes on behind-the-scenes, we're glad that someone is even willing to do the job at all. I know I'd be in jail for GBH after a week !

G


----------



## CurlyBoy

Charisma said:


> Glen432 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi
> 
> At Chirk recently I was told to turn around as I had parked the 'wrong' way in the middle of a grass island on the site with no immediate neighbours either side. The warden was so insistant (and rude) that we left.
> 
> 
> 
> If you feel the wardens are being rude,awkward,padantic or downright confrontational,stand your ground,put your point calmly without losing your temper.Put everything in writing,give them a copy and inform of your intention to send a copy to CC HQ, that has worked for me on two occassions :lol: :lol: the more we stand up to these little hitlers as members the less we are likely to suffer such intolerance,after all they are only CC employees,and they do not have the power to throw you off site,only the area manager or the police can do that.
> As regards directing you to a specific pitch,refuse,choose your own as advised in CC handbook.If jobsworth decides to try to enforce his way ask why you cannot occupy the pitch you have chosen and if he was saving it for someone else,that will throw them off guard as they are definitely not allowed to save pitches.Just try to reserve a favorite pitch and see for yourself the response you will get, unless of course you happen to be "mates" with the warden,when they often put a sign saying "pitch resting" and then remove sign when someone arrives immediately after you.This happened to me at the CC site at St.Agnes,I made my feelings known but just got a look that would have knocked you over!!
> 
> curlyboy
> 
> curlyboy :evil: :evil: :evil:
Click to expand...


----------



## Gary1944

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> Simple solution. Park up and move marker to suit gestapo.
> Dave p


As an ex CC warden I take exception to this statement. Do people think Wardens do it for the fun of it. They are told in no uncertain terms that they WILL enforce the 6m rule. If you were doing the job and had the grief that they have to put up with maybe you would change your views.

I remember having an inspection from the local Fire Brigade. Not only did they want to check distances between outfits, they also wanted to make sure on larger grass areas etc that there was space to get the fire engine to any outfit. If people want to ignore regulations to protect peoples lives and property, so be it. But don't criticise those who do their best to protect you!

OK, rant over. Maybe our use of Aires has de-sensitised us to the space between outfits. But remember, it takes moments to move a motorvan, but try moving a caravan and awning outfit away from a fire.

I have never seen the results of a caravan fire first hand, thank goodness. But I have seen a film of one, and it makes scary viewing. The speed at which it becomes an inferno is unbelievable. Just hope it never happens to you.

Gary.


----------



## dolcefarniente

My dad lives in a terraced house with linked attics. He's waiting for the Fire Brigade to turn up and tell him they'll all have to be moved 6m apart. Chill out and enjoy your van. This country is so depressing with all this cobblers. How many people died in France in vans in the last 10 years from fire ? 1 would be too many I guess but I'll carry on as normal thanks.


----------



## Glen432

Hi

I see the panotmine season as started.

Curlyboy

Oh yes can, throw people off site and suspend their membership.


Oh yes we can, save pitches: RVs, larger Motorhomes and of course 
disabled.

If you read the CC rules there all punctuated with the words wardens digression and yes some do take it to the extreme but hey isn't that in most walks of life.

Only a CC employee and little Hitler
Phil


----------



## bigtwin

rayc said:


> I thought most CC wardens were until I fell foul of the Baltic Wharf one.


Been there, done that!


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

Gary1944 said:


> DTPCHEMICALS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Simple solution. Park up and move marker to suit gestapo.
> Dave p
> 
> 
> 
> As an ex CC warden I take exception to this statement. Do people think Wardens do it for the fun of it. They are told in no uncertain terms that they WILL enforce the 6m rule. If you were doing the job and had the grief that they have to put up with maybe you would change your views.
> 
> I remember having an inspection from the local Fire Brigade. Not only did they want to check distances between outfits, they also wanted to make sure on larger grass areas etc that there was space to get the fire engine to any outfit. If people want to ignore regulations to protect peoples lives and property, so be it. But don't criticise those who do their best to protect you!
> 
> OK, rant over. Maybe our use of Aires has de-sensitised us to the space between outfits. But remember, it takes moments to move a motorvan, but try moving a caravan and awning outfit away from a fire.
> 
> I have never seen the results of a caravan fire first hand, thank goodness. But I have seen a film of one, and it makes scary viewing. The speed at which it becomes an inferno is unbelievable. Just hope it never happens to you.
> 
> Gary.
Click to expand...

I am a member of a club not a subordinate in the forces. As i may leave the site daily i may not park up exactly in the same place upon return. As i do not have an awning i do not think a foot or so out of liners hardly cause for concern especially as i may be next to a caravan with a gigantic awning.
Dave p


----------



## peedee

bigtwin said:


> rayc said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought most CC wardens were until I fell foul of the Baltic Wharf one.
> 
> 
> 
> Been there, done that!
Click to expand...

Having been to Baltic Wharf a few times, I would imagine it is a difficult site for wardens to control. It is only a 55 pitch site with little if any demarcation between pitches. Indeed the non awning pitches are all along side each other and it would only take one outfit to be out of alignment to screw up the pitching of the rest.

peedee


----------

